# Moving to Newcastle for a PhD, help!



## Rosie15 (26 March 2018)

Hi all, 

I shall be moving to the North East to begin my PhD this October. My horse is of course coming with me, we are currently based in the East Midlands to the South. 

I am looking for a livery yard, I do not know the area at all or anyone else that does, so I am looking for recommendations. I still need to be within a commutable distance to the city centre, if anyone can recommend any nice areas to live that would be fab, or any areas that perhaps arent so nice that I should be aware of. I had been thinking of around Chester Le Street. 

It also means I need a new farrier, vet, back lady and everything else that comes with a horse! So again recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

If anyone has any suggestions on any of these points, or even just some words of advice about living up North that would be incredibly helpful. Feel free to message me instead. Thank you &#128522;


----------



## leflynn (26 March 2018)

Rosie15 said:



			Hi all, 

I shall be moving to the North East to begin my PhD this October. My horse is of course coming with me, we are currently based in the East Midlands to the South. 

I am looking for a livery yard, I do not know the area at all or anyone else that does, so I am looking for recommendations. I still need to be within a commutable distance to the city centre, if anyone can recommend any &#8216;nice&#8217; areas to live that would be fab, or any areas that perhaps aren&#8217;t so nice that I should be aware of. I had been thinking of around Chester Le Street. 

It also means I need a new farrier, vet, back lady and everything else that comes with a horse! So again recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

If anyone has any suggestions on any of these points, or even just some words of advice about living up North that would be incredibly helpful. Feel free to message me instead. Thank you &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

Hi! I'm a northerner, I'd say for places to live depends on what you want as there are a lot of villages/small towns around Newcastle that are horse fiendly and commutable - the traffic into Newcastle on a morning during the usual commute can be terrible (I live Rowlands Gill and commute to North Shields which is an hour).  With regards to livery yards again depends on what facilities/services you need and where you are - lots of choice!

Would recommend Kelly Patterson @ Hands on Massage for horse and human - she is magic!


----------



## beatrice (26 March 2018)

I am another Northerner and work in the City Centre. I live in a little village in Northumberland (livery yard in same village) and my commute is about 35mins each way. 

It depends what you want from where you live as to where we could recommend?


----------



## Keith_Beef (26 March 2018)

I don't know much about the horsey scene up there, but from what I've read and from my experience of living up there in the 1990s, if you can find a nice place out by Seaton Delaval or Cramlington, you might be able to cycle or drive to Shiremoor or Whitley Bay and then take the metro into the town.

Similarly, further inland, you could try somewhere out by the airport.

Take a look at the Metro map.


----------



## henmother (26 March 2018)

I use Shelly McKenna for my horses back, she is fab , no nonsense gets on with the job lady . Depending what you're looking for from your livery yard , there'll be plenty to look at , and avoid . If you're on faceache , have a look at , " south Tyneside riders ." My horse is at Beamish , not too far from Chester le street , we have access to fantastic hacking , if that's your thing . There are plenty of yards with excellent facilities but again it depends on what you're looking for / what you want to pay . I use , Simply horses vets and have no issues with them.


----------



## Nudibranch (28 March 2018)

I'd go west of Newcastle along the Tyne Valley towards Hexham but then I'm biased.


----------



## Rosie15 (29 March 2018)

Thank you for all your responses! 

I am hoping to live in the Jesmond/Gosforth area having been up there this week so that I am close to the university. I will have my car so traveling out to where my boy will be isnt too much of an issue. 

I am hoping to find somewhere with herd grazing as that is what he prefers and ideally an indoor school and some nice hacking. I am happy with DIY if there are services available or part livery. 

Thank you for all your suggestions so far &#128522;


----------



## Keith_Beef (29 March 2018)

Gosforth and Jesmond Dean are pretty places, and it's very easy to get into the town from there, at least on foot, bike or by public transport.

But that's true also of anywhere around Castle Leazes and Spital Tongues, with the bonus of being within staggering distance of the Trent House or North Terrace pubs, with easy access to the A167 to get up to the A1, A696 or A190. You could be out at Ponteland in 20 minutes or Seaton Delaval in 25 minutes.


Even going out as far as Fawden or Bunton Bridge, you're still close to the Metro line for getting into the town and being a bit further out might shorten your trip to the yard.


----------



## Vodkagirly (5 April 2018)

Rosie15 said:



			Thank you for all your responses! 

I am hoping to live in the Jesmond/Gosforth area having been up there this week so that I am close to the university. I will have my car so traveling out to where my boy will be isn&#8217;t too much of an issue. 

I am hoping to find somewhere with herd grazing as that is what he prefers and ideally an indoor school and some nice hacking. I am happy with DIY if there are services available or part livery. 

Thank you for all your suggestions so far &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

If you are going to be Gosforth / Jesmond way have a look at Rising Sun,  Ords at Holystone,  Backworth.  They all have herd grazing and outdoor schools.  You would need to go more like Hall farm or Seaton red house which are a bit further


----------

